# ["Fun" Meta Thread]Poems, SHORT Stories, etc. In honor of ENWorld!



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Post em here!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Lo there do I see the great father Morrus,
Lo there do I see my fellow posters,
Lo there do I see the line of threads back to the beginning,
They bid me take my place amongst them,
In the halls of the land of ENWorld.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow I am the only one that loves ENWorld enough?


----------



## Sir Trent (Oct 22, 2002)

*Love?*

Well if that's love... yeah!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Love?*



			
				Sir Trent said:
			
		

> *Well if that's love... yeah! *



Hmph! Some people have NO culture.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Oct 22, 2002)

*Poem Mania !!!*

There once was a man from nantucket...

heh, wrong poem okay I'll try again.

"Hey Morrus your so fine your so fine you blow my mind, Hey Morrus ! Hey Hey Hey Morrus !"

(replace Morrus with Mickey and you've got the tune to sing that little ditty to)

Okay heres another one...

"Fore score and many months ago a website was founded upon which the dreams of many a gamer were fufilled and it was named EN World..."

Hmm, not quite what I was lookin for, okay heres another go...

"I have a dream !!! That one day all gamers may come together and post in peace and hamony. "   

Okay, once last try then I'm done, promise.

"I think that I shall never see a website as lovely as EN World"

okay... I realize I promised to stop but I lied  

"Welcome to EN World we got fun and games we got everything ya want, Honey ya know the names we are the people that can find Whatever you may need If you got the time, honey
We got your disease

At EN World
Welcome to EN World
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
Morrus wants ta watch you bleed

Welcome to EN World
We take it day by day
If you want it you're gonna bleed
But it's the price you pay
And you're a geeky fan boy gamer
That's very hard to please
You can taste the bright lights
At EN World you get them for free
At EN World
Welcome to EN World
Feel my, my, my gamers gut
I, I wanna hear you scream

Welcome to EN World
It gets better here everyday
Ya learn ta live like an animal
In the boards where we play
If you got a hunger for what you see
You'll take it eventually
You can have anything you want
But you better not flame me

CHORUS

And when you're postin you never
Ever want to stop, YEAH!

You know where you are
You're at EN World baby
You're gonna post
On the boards
Welcome to EN World
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
On the boards
Welcome to EN World
Feel my, my, my gamers gut
On the boards
Welcome to EN World
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
On the boards
Welcome to EN World
Watch it bring you to your
It' gonna make you post-HA!"

Okay thats it for me... It actually doesn't sound to bad if ya got some GnR blarin when ya write it  lol


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Not bad Malachai


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 22, 2002)

(To the tune of Everybody Needs Somebody To Love, from the film The Blues Brothers)

Elwood: "This is a new version of an old song. We've written this since hanging out on ENWorld on the internet. Truly, the people we've met there have a special place in our hearts. And so, the new song...hope you like it!"

*music starts*

Elwood: 
"We're so glad to see all you lovely posters here tonight, and we would especially like to welcome all the members of The Moderators forum, who have chosen to join us here at ENWorld at this time. We do sincerely hope you do enjoy the forums, and please remember people that no matter who you are, and what your sig is, there are still some things that make us all the same...you...me...THEM...everybody...everybody..."

Jake: 
"Everybody
Needs somebody
Everybody
Needs somebody
To whack...
Someone to whack..."

Elwood:
"Someone to whack..."

Jake:
"Dragongirl to kiss...
Crothian to miss...
I need hong hong hong
I need hong hong hong
In the morning!
When my posts get lost!
Sometimes I feel
I feel a little sad inside
Then I whack hong
And the joy inside of me, it can't be denied!
I whack hong!"

*musical break*

Jake:
"Sometimes I feel
I feel a little sad inside
Then I whack hong
And the joy inside of me, it can't be denied!
I whack hong!"

*drums*

Elwood:
"You know people when you do whack hong, whack him, bash him, thwack him, thump him, signify your feelings with every painful strike. Cos it's so important to have that special someone to whack, bash, thwack and thump..."

Jake:
"Everybody!
Needs somebody!
Everybody!
Needs somebody!
To whack!"
Someone to whack!
Someone to whack!
Someone to whack!
I whack hong hong hong
I whack hong hong hong
I whack hong hong hong
I whack hong hong hong
I WHACK HONG!"

*Jake and Elwood produce big sticks and whack hong. The police arrive, Jake and Elwood leap sharply out the window and disappear into the night...*


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 23, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Jake:
> "Dragongirl to kiss...
> Crothian to miss...
> *



  ROFLMAO!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 23, 2002)

Glad you like it. That marks my first ever Filk!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2002)

I am guessing missing me is better then hitting me, I just want to know why people keep throwing tomatoes at me? 

Morrus of England
with your site and messageboards
You promote gaming


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2002)

Iconic Poster,
How do you post so often?
Postcount means nothing.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 23, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Glad you like it. That marks my first ever Filk! *



The Blues Brothers is one of my all-time favorite movies, and i listen to the soundtrack and _Briefcase Full of Blues_ all the time


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 23, 2002)

Yay! Another fan! Here, try this:



> _originally stolen from *The Blues Brothers*_
> "It's 105 posts to Sacred Thread status, we've got a right bunch of committed posters, half a brain between us all, it's 5.30 in the morning USA time, and Dragongirl is still with us."
> 
> "Let's do it."


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *
> The Blues Brothers is one of my all-time favorite movies, and i listen to the soundtrack and Briefcase Full of Blues all the time  *




He really does.  You should see him to his Jake Blues impressions, priceless.  Personally, I didn't think he'd be able to do the blackflips or hand springs.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He really does.  You should see him to his Jake Blues impressions, priceless.  Personally, I didn't think he'd be able to do the blackflips or hand springs.   *




Scary thing is, at drama school we had to do a solo dance thingy...I choose _Jailhouse Rock_ as done by Jake and Elwood. Stole most of the choreography too. Dressed up, gave it loads of energy and got a very good grade. I still have it on video somewhere.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

In honor of the EnWorld Fair, from the song Are you Going to Scarborough Fair?

Are you going to En World Fair?
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
Remember me to one who plays there
For once she was a player of mine

Have her make and alternate Ranger
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
One that everyone can agree on
And then she’ll be a gamer of mine

Tell her write it on broken machine
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
Where words ne’er fall nor balance can happen
And then she’ll be a gamer of mine

Have her find me some dice to roll
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
Without no number or edges to land
And then She’ll be a gamer of mine

Gaming imposes impossible tasks
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
Though not more then any fan asks
And I must know she’s a gamer of mine

Dear, when thou has finished thy task
Contests, Dice, Role Playing, and Wine
Come to me, and play you may ask
For thou then art a true Gamer of mine


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 25, 2002)

i considered posting another Blues Brothers inspired song from Briefcase Full of Blues ("Hey Bartender')

hey moderator, hey man, lookie here,
i post one, post two post three, four times in here

in honor of the shut-down new sacred thread, but there's a part of the song that wouldn't translate very well (and i wouldn't want to get in trouble with Dragongirl...)


----------

